#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Δισκέτα κλειδί για προγράμματα αμοιβών

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι,
  Έχω μια απορία και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας .
  Εχω αγοράσει ένα πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού αμοιβων και φορολογικών το έτος 2004 και από τότε χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα και άλλα δυο της ίδιας εταιρείας που αφορούν σε : 
  1) Ενεργειακές μελέτες
  2) Τακτοποίηση Αυθαιρέτων
  Και τα τρία προγράμματα είναι κλειδωμένα και για να τρέξουν απαιτούν Δισκέτα Κλειδί 
  Μέχρι εδώ καμία αντίρρηση , το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε όταν τους είπα ότι η δισκέτα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα (συγκεκριμένα κολαει  μέσα στο drive ) και τους ζήτησα να την αλλάξουμε η απάντηση ήταν:
  « …έχουμε κάποιο μικρό αριθμό υπόλοιπων δισκετών που έχει μείνει  αλλά δεν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα δουλέψουν καλά, ………………εάν θέλετε να αλλάξουμε την δισκέττα με ένα flash disc  κλειδί αυτό θα σας κοστίσει   90,00¤ + Φ.Π.Α……»
  Σημειώστε ότι έχω πληρώσει το συμβόλαιο συντήρησης του προγράμματος των αμοιβών για όλο το 2012 .( τα άλλα δυο Προγράμματα δεν με συνέφερε το κόστος)
  Μήπως ξέρει κανείς εάν αυτό είναι νόμιμο.. να πληρώσω το 20% του κόστους του προγράμματος για να αντικαταστήσω το κλειδί τους . δηλαδή για να προστατευθούν από παράνομη χρήση του λογισμικού τους θα πληρώσω εγώ και ο κάθε εγώ?

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί βρε Σωτήρη δεν αναφέρεις ότι τα προγράμματα είναι της Civiltech; Ή μήπως όχι;
Έχω και εγώ κάποιες παλιές εκδόσεις και τις δουλεύω χωρίς USB και χωρίς δισκέτα και καθόλα νόμιμα.
Στην ενεργοποίηση των προγραμμάτων τι άλλες επιλογές σου δίνει; Δεν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να τα δουλέψω και οι εκδόσεις που έχω λειτουργούν μόνο σε περιβάλλον XP.

Αν δεν γίνεται τίποτα παζάρεψε την τιμή του USB κλειδιού. Θα ζητούσα να το λάβω στα 50¤+ΦΠΑ το πολύ.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Πράγματι της Civiltech είναι δεν το ανέφερα για να μη δημιουργήσω κανενα πρόβλημα.
οσον αφορα στο θέμα του παζαριου δεν ειμαι πρόθημος να πληρώσω ουτε ένα λεπτό παραπάνω απο την τιμή του κενου USB. οχι τίποτα αλλο αλλα δεν βλέπω το λόγω είναι εντελώς παράλογο.
ευχαριστω για την ανταπόκρηση.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι πρόβλημα να δημιουργηθεί;
Είναι γνωστή η εταιρία σ' όλους σχεδόν τους μηχανικούς ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που μεγάλο ποσοστό αυτών είναι πελάτες της.

Τα 90¤ πάντως για το κλειδί USB ζητούν και η *RUNET* και ο *ΤΟΛ* για το πρόγραμμα αμοιβών.

Κοίταξε το όμως, πρέπει να έχει κι άλλο τρόπο εκτός ξεκλειδώματος εκτός της δισκέτας.
Ο ΤΟΛ όμως το κλειδώνει με κωδικό και όχι με απαρχαιωμένο τρόπο όπως η δισκέτα.

Η *RUNET* κλείδωνε παλιά με κλειδί για παράλληλη και πλέον με USB. Το καλό είναι ότι όποιος είχε κλειδί για παράλληλη μπορεί να το αλλάξει με *USB μόνο με 45¤*. Τα 90¤ που έγραψα παραπάνω είναι για περίπτωση νέου κλειδιού λόγω απώλειας του παλιού.

Βλέπεις τη διαφορά στις πολιτικές των εταιριών. Οπότε κρίνεις τα συν και μείον και παραμένεις ή όχι πελάτης τους.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

αυτο ακριβως θα κάνω τέλος του τρέχοντος έτους λήγει η συνδρομή μου, τους ειδοποίησα οτι σταματάω τη χρήση των λογισμικών τους για αυτους τους λόγους και αν κάποτε αλλάξουν πολιτική τα ξανα λέμε.
ούτος η άλλως οι δουλειές έχουν πέσει κατακόρυφα. 
πάντως ευχαριστώ πολυ για το χρόνο σου.

----------

